
We Should Be Advising Young People Not to Take Out Loans They Can’t Afford - MagicPropmaker
https://www.nationalreview.com/2019/04/we-should-be-advising-young-people-to-not-take-out-loans-they-cant-afford/
======
soared
This article is useless - there are no numbers, no proof, that college is
affordable. Just the author trying to rationalize her decade old decision of
not going to Columbia. (She rattles on about how hard she worked, implying if
kids just worked harder they'd have success)

As of 2015 you earn 50% more with a college degree than without. That means a
college degree easily pays for itself.

[https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2017/01/12/pay-gap-
betw...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2017/01/12/pay-gap-between-
college-grads-and-everyone-else-record/96493348/)

~~~
lamarpye
The article you linked said that 50% was the average difference. What is the
median difference? Without that data you can't really tell, if a degree pays
for itself.

------
ddxxdd
What's wrong with making the federal government create a national testing
system that allows millions of individuals to self-study in their own free
time and prove that they received knowledge without forcing those individuals
to pay hundreds of thousands of dollars in tuition fees?

~~~
tomohawk
The federal government doesn't have the capability to do that, and it never
will. If it were to try to do this, it would do what it is told to do by some
lobbyists or special interests.

------
ohiovr
Should we advise young people to take out loans they cannot afford?

